# HUNGARY WEIGHT PULL SHOW



## INDIANKID (May 27, 2008)

HUNGARY KUNBARACS 17-18-19.04.2009









MAD CLAN'S CSOZE

























4X4'S MR LINCOLN=(INDIANKID)

















BULL BRAT MR LINCOLN









TOMITTT'S BRENDA









JANNOH'S VANJA

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/09042
/DSCF1039_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
EASTSHIDE BOYS & LITTLE CUKOR









BÁLINT'S ANGEL


----------



## INDIANKID (May 27, 2008)

http://www.sulyhuzas.hu/

HUNGARY WEIGHT PULL SITE


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

cool deal, dogs arent that different-even if they are faaaar away


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

great pictures! i love seeing working dogs. any video?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pics. Really nice track and cart


----------



## INDIANKID (May 27, 2008)




----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i really dont know about wp but i heard you shouldnt bait the dogs to pull towards you like they were doing here but hey idk i just know that the breeder i got lexi from breeds specifcally for dogs that excell in wp and ive been to a few pulls and his dogs just pull towards him wen he starts yelling work no bait needed and some of his dogs would pull a house out of the ground if they could


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

idk i think it depends on the event..i think the videos were great i enjoy seeing dogs excited over work


----------



## vagusz.viki (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello everyone!
This Hungary association is not yet 1 year one, so the weight pull is in its infancy sufficiently. This dog a generation pulls onto a bait primarily yet, but we his aim, that let us switch over to pulling onto the word slowly. We recognise that our dogs show really beautiful work on a manner like this only.


----------



## vagusz.viki (Apr 22, 2009)

She's my dog, american bulldog, ******.
She pull 1900 kg
http://gallery.site.hu/d/8632160-2/P4186985.JPG


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jeep lex said:


> i really dont know about wp but i heard you shouldnt bait the dogs to pull towards you


Over here you don't want to bait your dogs like that while training or teaching them that because baiting isn't allowed in the UKC/ADBA pulls. So they need to know to work on command. Over there if they allow baiting it doesn't make much a difference, some say its just easier to get the dog to pull that way. But if the registry or whoever is hosting the pulls allows baiting then it doesn't matter.


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

I got a dog off the same mother as vanja :the mom is barbie. 
vanja still a young dog. born october 2007 I think.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Over here you don't want to bait your dogs like that while training or teaching them that because baiting isn't allowed in the UKC/ADBA pulls. So they need to know to work on command. Over there if they allow baiting it doesn't make much a difference, some say its just easier to get the dog to pull that way. But if the registry or whoever is hosting the pulls allows baiting then it doesn't matter.


this makes allot of sence being that he pulls mainly adba events


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very cool photos and videos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jeep lex said:


> this makes allot of sence being that he pulls mainly adba events


Yeah you can really screw up baiting them then you get to the pull and they don't wanna go lmao! I think the UKC/ADBA thinks it funnier to see us owners hootin and hollerin for our dogs lol...


----------

